

Weendy | your sports mate - azat_co
http://weendy.com/

======
dbecker
I think I'm squarely in your target market, but I didn't end up downloading
the app because I couldn't tell from the web page what it does.

From the FAQ, it looks like a way for surfers and kitesurfers to post wind and
wave conditions to each other (i.e. an alternative to windguru.cz)

But the front page talks about snowboarders. I'm guessing that is to report
what runs have been skied off. Not sure about that though.

Then it talks about "enhancing your social profile." Maybe that's a common
phrase in the startup scene. Honestly, I have no idea what it means... It made
me question my prior assumptions about what the app does.

I'm guessing others will also skip the download if it's hard to tell what the
app does. So you might benefit from a clearer description.

------
dsr_
The name does not roll smoothly off my tongue. "Wendy" is a female name.
"Windy" doesn't mean much in a generalized sports context, though of course
wind conditions affect many outdoor sports. The long "wee" suggests urine.
(Yes, the Nintendo Wii has overcome this problem, except around 10 year old
boys...)

"Enhance their social profile" sounds like a non-goal. Do you mean "helps you
get rich and famous?"

Perhaps you want to focus more on location and time and instant-review
aspects? Or planning? Or... what?

------
mahesh_rm
I had the fortune to have a talk with Yiannis, he is a really awesome guy and
I love the concept of this app.

------
philsnow
Did you see that ridiculous display last night?

